# Show us rare, obscure, and crazy guitars



## MoshJosh (Apr 21, 2014)

Put this in the standard guitar section (not sure where else to put it? mods please move as needed) but would like to keep it open to 7s and 8s and on.

So show us some rare, obscure, and crazy guitars! production models are preferred but customs are cool too and pictures are a MUST!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 21, 2014)

The Gittler guitar







Anything by Teuffel guitars:

Tesla 






Niwa






Birdfish






The Guitorgan, one of several similar designs from around the same time. The frets are sensors, which output a drawbar organ sound alongside your regular magnetic pickups.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 21, 2014)

I've always had a soft spot for these, and believe me you don't come across them too often...


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think it's "rare or crazy" but my ltd ninja 600 is somewhat rare since it's discontinued. And the shape is unique.

View attachment 39673


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 22, 2014)

The Gittler Guitar! I have been trying to remember what that guitar was called. I saw one (I'm not sure if there are more) at a museum. Its an electric guitar that has no extraneous parts yet is still a fully functional electric guitar. 

I saw this in the same exhibit: Paul Reed Smith Double Neck Dragon Prototype


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 22, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I've always had a soft spot for these, and believe me you don't come across them too often...



I had the black one of these with white binding. Rarely saw them in the wild. In fact, the only other time I saw one was in Dream Evil's "The Book of Heavy Metal" video. Loved that thing.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## MatthewK (Apr 22, 2014)

Steinberger. Dude is a genius.


----------



## perttime (Apr 22, 2014)

There aren't many of these around:






The "Ilves" or "Lynx" designed and built by Jussi Ala-Kuha who is no longer with us.
The photo is by a guy who sold one a while ago. I wish I'd had the spare cash.


----------



## Zado (Apr 22, 2014)

rare,crazy and obscure and even fugly if you insist


----------



## man jerk (Apr 22, 2014)

MatthewK said:


> Steinberger. Dude is a genius.



Someone I work with has one. I was at his place and saw it in a dusty corner and I started flipping out. He goes, you want to borrow it? I was like hell yea. I played with it for about 4 months and gave it back. Then explained how valuable it was. It was one of the original 80s models. serial number 5xxxx or something.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 22, 2014)

What's the model of that Washburn?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 23, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> What's the model of that Washburn?



If you're talking about the one I posted, It's the Washburn Culprit, it was the first guitar designed by Dimebag Darrell.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Apr 23, 2014)

man jerk said:


> Someone I work with has one. I was at his place and saw it in a dusty corner and I started flipping out. He goes, you want to borrow it? I was like hell yea. I played with it for about 4 months and gave it back. Then explained how valuable it was. It was one of the original 80s models. serial number 5xxxx or something.



Dude shouldnt have told him and snagged it for cheap! *bad friend*


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 23, 2014)

Spalt Apex:







And also, the ESP Shinigami:


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 23, 2014)

ola built full custom strandbergs rarely ever come up for sale if you mean by rare, plus isnt there only like less than 100 built by ola in existance currently right now? so i guess at this moment in time you could consider them rare haha.also hes so genius and innovative. from the endur and groove neck ideas, and his body approach to comfortability. theres just so much going on in a strandberg and so much thought he put into them and even has his own designed hardware which is awesome. a real innovator IMO


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 23, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


>



I don't really follow Ola's stuff closely, had missed that one! What a beautiful-looking guitar! Not sure how that one will sound, but it sure does look nice!


----------



## chassless (Apr 23, 2014)

Zado said:


> rare,crazy and obscure and even fugly if you insist



i like it


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 23, 2014)

Rare, obscure and crazy? Yeah, this fits the bill - the late-1980s Washburn EC36.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 23, 2014)

^ Does it have a bridge pickup or a neck pickup ?


----------



## Whammy (Apr 23, 2014)

Rare: Kinda
Obscure: It's fairly obscure
Crazy: Well for Ibanez it is 

The Ibanez IMG2010


----------



## Be_eM (Apr 23, 2014)

MatthewK said:


> Steinberger. Dude is a genius.



Yep. I somewhat fear that all my guitars and basses belong into this thread 











Hope you don't mind a bass

















Bernd


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd say my fernandes resona was rare, obscure and crazy guitar. Can't post a pic right now, but there's a ngd thread about it somewhere here.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jarmake (Apr 23, 2014)

Cloudy, what in the sweet hell are those!?


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 23, 2014)

Jarmake said:


> Cloudy, what in the sweet hell are those!?



No idea! they only have 6 strings as well, must be some kind of reverse extended range concept I haven't heard of.


----------



## thraxil (Apr 23, 2014)

MatthewK said:


> Steinberger. Dude is a genius.



Hah. I have the Demon version of the Synapse:






Not particularly rare or expensive, but definitely weird.

If Steinbergers or Strandbergs count, then my contribution is this:






Parker Fly Stealth. Hardtail model in production in 1999/2000 with basswood neck and body, jumbo frets, and a Sperzel D-thing. Cool speckled/stone finish. Fewer than 100 made.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2014)

RG Egypt


----------



## StevenC (Apr 23, 2014)

RIP Rolf Spuler


----------



## perttime (Apr 23, 2014)

Wooden neck through the tank of some sort of a small motorbike. Vibrato mechanism made out of a bicycle hub. For sale at a guitar shop near me.

The shop has some better photos: Kitarakuu - Häätökatalysaattori


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Apr 23, 2014)

77zark77 said:


> ^ Does it have a bridge pickup or a neck pickup ?



Yes, it does.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2014)

Jarmake said:


> Cloudy, what in the sweet hell are those!?



GAS. TOO. STRONG.


----------



## donray1527 (Apr 23, 2014)

perttime said:


> Wooden neck through the tank of some sort of a small motorbike. Vibrato mechanism made out of a bicycle hub. For sale at a guitar shop near me.
> 
> The shop has some better photos: Kitarakuu - Häätökatalysaattori



Does it djent?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is a 1989 Universe for sale where I am right now. Not CRAZYYYY or anything, but dat price , gawd.

1989 Universe UV7PWH 7 STRING


----------



## perttime (Apr 23, 2014)

donray1527 said:


> Does it djent?


If you really want to know, you can go and try it.

Personally, I don't care. I think you can get some interesting sounds out of it, instead


----------



## fastmerc (Apr 23, 2014)

Here are my 2 rarest ones, semi crazy.

The 1st one is Uber rare in that it is a prototype. It is an Andreas Shark and may be the only one to exist with a wood neck/fretboard. The production models all had aluminum boards. Even the production models are pretty obscure. 

The 2cd is my Ibanez RBM2NT. I forget the exact number they say they produced but it wasn't many. They had other models that were produced on a higher scale but didnt stack up the these.


----------



## Necris (Apr 23, 2014)

I almost bought an Andreas bass years ago. I had no idea there were guitars.


----------



## brett8388 (Apr 23, 2014)

This one fits the bill. 

There were 25 of these built back in 2001 and they were all auctioned off to benefit Sterling Ball's charity. I own two of them now. The tach works when you play - play fast and it almost redlines. Pretty cool guitar.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow! How do you choose which pup you're on though?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 24, 2014)

I would assume each of those toggles toggles a humbucker.


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 24, 2014)

That thing is actually pretty badass, I'd play one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2014)

It has a V8... 

That fretboard would severly confuse me, though. Like... I know thats where those notes are... But to actually see them there would mess with my head. It's like if you're counting and someone counts along with you. For me, sometimes even if they're saying the same numbers as me it throws me off for some reason.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 24, 2014)

Why is the 9th fret C#, but the 21st fret Db?


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 24, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Why is the 9th fret C#, but the 21st fret Db?



Its soul purpose is to .... with you


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2014)

Variety...? 

See? It didn't need to happen.


----------



## brett8388 (Apr 24, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Why is the 9th fret C#, but the 21st fret Db?



Watch the movie "This is Spinal Tap" and the guitar will make sense. This is what Nigel played on the reunion tour.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 25, 2014)

fastmerc said:


> Here are my 2 rarest ones, semi crazy.
> 
> The 2cd is my Ibanez RBM2NT. I forget the exact number they say they produced but it wasn't many. They had other models that were produced on a higher scale but didnt stack up the these.




I have one of those! Awesome guitars!


----------



## skeels (Apr 25, 2014)

All guitars should have tachometers!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 25, 2014)

The one off Ibanez J Custom RG Time:


----------



## MoshJosh (May 2, 2014)

Not super rare or obscure but pretty much everything Minarik makes is cray to the cray


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 2, 2014)

Pretty much everything Rick Toone has ever made:



























Small nod to my own Forshage "Customcaster" in that the bridge might well be the only 7-string Fender Deluxe Locking Tremolo in existence. Also, you don't see a 7-string strat every day  I need to get some new pics up, worked on it a bit since then and those pics aren't very good to begin with...

EDIT: On a more production-oriented note, there's nothing quite like a Kubicki Ex Factor.






Shame they only offer them as 4-strings.


----------



## Leuchty (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Floppystrings (May 2, 2014)

A challenger appears.


----------



## DISTORT6 (May 2, 2014)

Too late! 






and it's real.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 2, 2014)

Yeah look at the previous page.


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 2, 2014)

I've always loved everything that Westone put out; they are totally 80's Japanese Shred Machines. Most of their work was pretty tame but they did some crazy stuff, particularly these two:


The Rail bass:







The Monark (Queen V):


----------



## Be_eM (May 2, 2014)

One more that meets the criteria:


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 2, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> It has a V8...
> 
> That fretboard would severly confuse me, though. Like... I know thats where those notes are... But to actually see them there would mess with my head. It's like if you're counting and someone counts along with you. For me, sometimes even if they're saying the same numbers as me it throws me off for some reason.



I'd be more confused as to why fret 9 is marked C# but fret 21 is marked Db...if you're gonna do something like that, at least use the same nomenclature for both...and god forbid you put it in something other than standard tuning or play on a string other than 1 or 6...


----------



## brett8388 (May 2, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'd be more confused as to why fret 9 is marked C# but fret 21 is marked Db...if you're gonna do something like that, at least use the same nomenclature for both...and god forbid you put it in something other than standard tuning or play on a string other than 1 or 6...



Man you guys really do not understand the whole Nigel Tufnel / Spinal Tap thing...


----------



## DISTORT6 (May 2, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> Yeah look at the previous page.



Yup. I know. My point, you made it.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2014)

brett8388 said:


> Man you guys really do not understand the whole Nigel Tufnel / Spinal Tap thing...



I'd like to imagine these guys nodding along to the film, "Yea, why doesn't he just make 10 louder?? That made no sense."


----------



## 77zark77 (May 2, 2014)

Already posted in another thread, but here is my APEX2000 programmable (called Le Concorde by some french users - don't know why....)

Weird but very nicely designed and crafted with nice woods
The fretboard is Macassar Ebony, hardware is made of brass.

Set up the knobs and switches as you want, choose a memory number and push "Memory". That's it !

Works with a 9v battery

to add some weirdiness, the bridge is upside down !


----------



## Matthew (May 2, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> Not super rare or obscure but pretty much everything Minarik makes is cray to the cray



I had insane GAS for a Medusa, but then I grew up. 

Who am I kidding, I'd buy one just to hang on the wall.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I wanted one for a minute when Claudio started using his but got over it very quickly!


----------



## ihunda (May 2, 2014)

Does this one count?


----------



## 82DMC12 (May 2, 2014)

I used to have one of these. Roland G-707. It has a really cool bridge and it was made by Fujigen. I remember it being pretty comfortable to play, but I wasn't very good at guitar back then so today I wonder if it was really that great. I know they were expensive as hell when they came out.

I also had the GR700 synth floor module, which was basically a JX-3P synth, same sounds. If you ever listened to Orgy, most of the synth sounds on their first album was made on one of these.

Maybe I should try to find one again....


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 2, 2014)

Huh. Wonder if Basslab took some design cues from that thing.


----------



## perttime (May 3, 2014)

I cannot find better photos that show the whole guitar, or the pair...






There's a couple of detail shots at the builder's site. I like the ones that show the pickup and the steel sides.


----------



## slapnutz (May 3, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


>








The perfect fanned fret layout for me. It just flows sooooo nicely from end to end. Everything is fanned properly and that top.. splooouuugh!


----------



## StevenC (May 3, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Huh. Wonder if Basslab took some design cues from that thing.



I always figured Basslab took inspiration from Auerswald:





Of course, Auerswald may have gotten it from Roland, or I believe I've seen some very old acoustics with a similar idea. Like a harp guitar but without the drone strings and the extension for the drone strings meets the headstock.

EDIT: Just found out Auerswald was going to sue Roland for the G-707 just before they discontinued them.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 3, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I always figured Basslab took inspiration from Auerswald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That probably would have been a waste of money. I doubt Auerswald had international protection of their designs and Roland would have had much more money to fight that lawsuit with. 

The stabilizer bar on the Roland was also to help improve tracking of the synth pickup which is a totally different purpose than the Auerswald designs.


----------



## StevenC (May 3, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> That probably would have been a waste of money. I doubt Auerswald had international protection of their designs and Roland would have had much more money to fight that lawsuit with.
> 
> The stabilizer bar on the Roland was also to help improve tracking of the synth pickup which is a totally different purpose than the Auerswald designs.



I don't know... With all I know of Auerswald (from a friend of the man himself) I'd almost be surprised if he didn't have international protection on his designs. Considering his other, more lucrative endeavours, the man know a thing or two about patents.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 3, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I don't know... With all I know of Auerswald (from a friend of the man himself) I'd almost be surprised if he didn't have international protection on his designs. Considering his other, more lucrative endeavours, the man know a thing or two about patents.



I have no idea about his other stuff. Just aware of his niche $20,000 guitars that only ever seemed to show up on the Ed Roman web site. 

Roland is still a major international corporation and has enough money and lawyers on retainer to drive that lawsuit into the ground until Auerswald just couldn't spend the money to make it worthwhile. 

This is all kind of a moot point since no one cared about those designs when they came out and its still that way today.


----------



## tssb (May 3, 2014)

77zark77 said:


> Already posted in another thread, but here is my APEX2000 programmable (called Le Concorde by some french users - don't know why....)



Probably because of this ?






_Note: if the above was sarcasm, I apologise for failing to detect it._


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (May 3, 2014)

The Jackson Zoraxe, I believe there's 7 of them.






Design wise it's not the prettiest but the Zelda fan in me would play the shit out of it.


----------



## mikernaut (May 3, 2014)

I think the J Yuenger's are pretty unique.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 4, 2014)

narad said:


> I'd like to imagine these guys nodding along to the film, "Yea, why doesn't he just make 10 louder?? That made no sense."



obligatory


----------



## cip 123 (May 5, 2014)

Be_eM said:


>


I have a mighty need!!


----------



## decypher (May 5, 2014)

Erlewine Lazer, I still keep looking out for one of these or the cheap Hondo version of it, a friend bought one in Germany back in the early 90s for approx. $300.






It reminded me of Ron Jarzombeks custom travel guitar which he built specifically for the European "Control and Resistance" tour to save space. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Randy (May 5, 2014)

Valley Arts - Steve Lukather model


----------



## mike1033 (May 5, 2014)

Signature guitar Co.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 6, 2014)

Wasnt there a classical guitar on here a few months back that had two sets of strings and two necks, one on each side of the guitar (facing you and facing out) so you could just flip it over?


----------



## jonajon91 (May 6, 2014)

More pics - https://www.facebook.com/lazarides.vassilis?fref=photo


----------



## jonajon91 (May 6, 2014)

I do like me some harp guitars too. 













Michihiro Michi Matsuda


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 6, 2014)

What I'd give to get a proper look at that last one...


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> What I'd give to get a proper look at that last one...



It's actually from Ikea. If you put it together correctly it's a chair.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 17, 2014)

Seen one of these in a local shop way back in the day. . . MADE FROM THE LIBERTY TREE!


----------



## chassless (May 18, 2014)

^ what's a The Liberty Tree?  i know i know, i just googled it. but how do you know it's truly that?


----------



## MoshJosh (May 18, 2014)

I don't really KNOW I just have to take Taylor's word for it


----------

